
Southern California's apartment boom: “Developers still aren’t building enough.” - jseliger
http://www.dailynews.com/2017/11/13/apartment-boom-construction-hits-26-year-high-as-renter-numbers-soar/
======
jseliger
California has been underbuilding for decades; for reasons I describe in more
detail here: [http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-
economics-f...](http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-economics-
fills-back-proposition-hhh-facilities-program/), it's going to take a lot to
have a serious impact on prices.

This Reddit post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/LosAngeles/comments/6lvwh4/im_an_ar...](https://www.reddit.com/r/LosAngeles/comments/6lvwh4/im_an_architect_in_la_specializing_in_multifamily/)
also explains it's virtually impossible to build anything but "luxury" housing
in L.A.

